# RP'ing again



## Jazz Panther (Aug 31, 2016)

A couple months ago, I did an RP. I loved it, so I decided that I would wait a while and try it again.

I'll just copy my guidelines from my previous thread: Anybody is allowed in this, but the setting has to remain fairly constant. If you want, you can move the setting to another place, so long as the transition is smooth, announced, and thought out. In addition, I am up for doing NSFW (sex) role-plays, but if you want to do an NSFW RP with me, send me a note. I'm pretty much open to anything. (If you want to have a little gore, you can, but don't get carried away with it.)

Generally speaking, I just want to keep this as casual and SFW furry RP. I can do the RP here, or I can do it in a note (or if you want, we can do it on Skype. Send me a note, and I'll give you a link). So, without further ado, let's make things interesting.

(_The year is 2000, and Tony, an anthropomorphic panther, is sitting on a couch on the balcony outside the room he lives in in the abandoned hotel where he and his friends were living/hiding. It's early in the evening in a quiet part of their suburb of Chicago, just after sunset, and the cool air is starting to set in as he plays Benny Goodman and Glenn Miller tunes on his saxophone. Occasionally he stops for few minutes to think and have a sip of whiskey_)
Tony: (_smirking_) Man. . .kids these days just don't have good taste in music


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 31, 2016)

(I wanna come in, but my fursona looks at best like a mutated-to-all-hell monster LOL)
(Just kidding, lemme get his SFW version real quick, then I'll join in )


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Just kidding, lemme get his SFW version real quick, then I'll join in )



[Take your time]


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

(this is what I got~)



Spoiler: Jin Lust-Sin












(the sword is just a chainsaw katana, nothing to worry about LOL)


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (the sword is just a chainsaw katana, nothing to worry about LOL)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (this is what I got~)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to your yellowish fur?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 1, 2016)

(Tony looked up at Jin's fursona)
Tony: A-a-a-a-a-a-and who might you be?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> (Tony looked up at Jin's fursona)
> Tony: A-a-a-a-a-a-and who might you be?


Jin looks up at Tony with a shrug :

- Jin Lust-Sin. Mercenary, blacksmith, and swordsman-trainer, at your service.

He then raises his eyebrow :

- And you ?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks up at Tony with a shrug :
> - Jin Lust-Sin. Mercenary, blacksmith, and swordsman-trainer, at your service.
> He then raises his eyebrow :
> - And you ?



(_nods_)
Tony: M' name is Tony O' Fallon. I'm part of underground operation that's based out of this abandoned Econo Inn. Our main mission is to rescue and rehabilitate anthros who've been abused, abandoned, imprisoned, what have you. . .it's. . .it's really taxing, emotionally and mentally, but I'm doing it for a good cause. (_short pause_, _broken by him sighing_) Even though it doesn't feel like it sometimes. . .
(_His voice trails off to stop himself from rambling, he looks back up at Jin_, _and looks Jin up and down_)
Tony: So you're a swordsman, eh?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Sep 1, 2016)

(My I join? I have a character I can use if you want to go in with guns, but he is human.)


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 1, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> (My I join? I have a character I can use if you want to go in with guns, but he is human.)



(Go right ahead, just don't kill Tony.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> (_nods_)
> Tony: M' name is Tony O' Fallon. I'm part of underground operation that's based out of this abandoned Econo Inn. Our main mission is to rescue and rehabilitate anthros who've been abused, abandoned, imprisoned, what have you. . .it's. . .it's really taxing, emotionally and mentally, but I'm doing it for a good cause. (_short pause_, _broken by him sighing_) Even though it doesn't feel like it sometimes. . .
> (_His voice trails off to stop himself from rambling, he looks back up at Jin_, _and looks Jin up and down_)
> Tony: So you're a swordsman, eh?


Jin takes out his katana and turns the engine on.

- More or less...

The saw blade starts running like crazy, looking like it's enough to shred anything it comes into contact with into a billion pieces. The sound it makes can be a pure nightmare to someone's ears in the dark.

(Jin's expression)


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The saw blade starts running like crazy, looking like it's enough to shred anything it comes into contact with into a billion pieces. The sound it makes can be a pure nightmare to someone's ears in the dark.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13338


(  )


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin takes out his katana and turns the engine on.
> 
> - More or less...
> 
> ...



Tony: Umm. . .that's horrifying. . .maybe you would like to stick around, and we could break out some anthros tomorrow? We could use something horrifying like you.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Tony: Umm. . .that's horrifying. . .maybe you would like to stick around, and we could break out some anthros tomorrow?


Jin turns the engine off and puts the katana away, followed by cracking his knuckles :

- Always up for some good ol' rescue mission. You break the hostages out, and I'll literally *break* the captors down, hehe...



Jazz Panther said:


> We could use something horrifying like you.


Jin lets out a smirk, before replying (quote on quote) :






He then stretches and spreads his wings out :

- That's tomorrow, though... I feel like my stomach is as empty as the void itself here...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

(I figure why not join this rp too)
*a young wolf (my avatar, just without the wings) can be seen walking down the street nearby, seemingly alone and scanning the environment like a hawk. showing several clear signs he's been on his own for a while, and knows how to survive on the street*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I figure why not join this rp too)
> *a young wolf (my avatar, just without the wings) can be seen walking down the street nearby, seemingly alone and scanning the environment like a hawk. showing several clear signs he's been on his own for a while, and knows how to survive on the street*


(I don't think the RP-host really minds this one anymore, man)


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I don't think the RP-host really minds this one anymore, man)



(We can find a way to cross them over)
(_Scene 2: the next night Tony got his gang together, and he had his guns loaded and ready to go, and was impatiently waiting for Jin to arrive._)
Tony: C'mon, where is he. . .
Carter (_another anthro panther, smaller and scrawnier than Tony_): Just give him some time, Tony, he'll be here sooner or later.



Abyssalrider said:


> *a young wolf can be seen walking down the street nearby, seemingly alone and scanning the environment like a hawk. showing several clear signs he's been on his own for a while, and knows how to survive on the street*



(_Tony sees him. They make eye-contact, and Tony waves with his Colt .45 still in his hand._)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 8, 2016)

*the young wolf takes off as soon as he sees the gun, ducking into an alley and sprinting out of sight. Shortly after the sound of breaking glass can be heard from the alley.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> Tony: C'mon, where is he. . .
> Carter (_another anthro panther, smaller and scrawnier than Tony_): Just give him some time, Tony, he'll be here sooner or later.


While waiting, they hear a rather loud sound of something flapping in the air. Moments later, Jin is seen in the air as he lands next to them. Still with the silver-titanium chainsaw katana Tony saw yesterday. However, this time, Jin doesn't have the shirt on, only the jacket and the gloves, and he's sweating and panting a lot, as if he just did something exhausting.

- Sorry, I'm late... Anyway, I'm ready. Let's raise some hell.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 9, 2016)

*now smoke can be seen coming from behind the building near the alley that the young wolf ducked into, as a silhouette can be seen fleeing from the alley using the smoke as cover*


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - Sorry, I'm late... Anyway, I'm ready. Let's raise some hell.



(_Tony points his finger up in the air and then at Jin_)
Tony: Okay, before we do anything else, I need to give you a debriefing about what's going to happen. If you want to ride with us, fine, but if you're going to fly, you must keep track of where we are. You have no idea where we're going, and it is easier to lose us in the countryside that you think. Also. . .don't show off or do anything _stupid_ around the concentration camp. If experience has anything to prove with some of my previous associates, the ones who showed off and took it the least seriously were usually shot or captured first. The guards surrounding the perimeter are military-trained snipers. They will shot anything that moves, regardless of what it is. Also, don't let the small numbers fool you. There is usually two or three times as many guards on the inside as there are on the outside.
(_Glances at Jin's katana_)
Tony: With a big-ass weapon like that, I don't think being outnumbered will be your biggest problem.
Carter: I reckon he won't have a problem, period. It'll probably be like seal clubbing for him.
(_Carter glances across the street._)



Abyssalrider said:


> *now smoke can be seen coming from behind the building near the alley that the young wolf ducked into, as a silhouette can be seen fleeing from the alley using the smoke as cover*



Carter: Pfft, somebody's toking up a fire tonight.
Tony: Heh-heh. . .wow.
(_Tony glances over his shoulder and sees Jean walking out and getting into another white, windowless van, which is bigger than the one that Tony, Carter, and Jin are next to._)
Tony: Welp. . .our convoy is ready to go. Are you going to ride with us, or are you flying?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin listens to Tony for the most part about busting in the area with a carefree and completely chill smirk on his face, as if he's over-confident about his combat skills, or he just doesn't give a damn about any possible danger he may face.

- Got it, don't make any noise at all while at it... that's what she said.

He then chuckles a bit, before checking his katana to make sure the engine still works and the saw blades won't jam, then back to them :

- Whoever plans to go head-on with me in close range will know to give me head in the end. Trust me, I make sure of that.



Jazz Panther said:


> Tony: Welp. . .our convoy is ready to go. Are you going to ride with us, or are you flying?


Jin places his paws on his hips, tilts his head to a side, and frowns, with his mouth slightly open, looking as sassy as heck (stereotypical black woman lol ; I regret nothing) just to show them his disapproval, before waving his paw towards Tony :

- What kind of question is that to ask someone that has freaking wings, huh ?

He then flaps his wings and lifts himself upward, off the ground :

- Lead the way, folks, and we'll make this night the worst hangover ever !


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - What kind of question is that to ask someone that has freaking wings, huh ?
> He then flaps his wings and lifts himself upward, off the ground :
> - Lead the way, folks, and we'll make this night the worst hangover ever !



(_Tony waves a hand in the air._)
Tony: Eh, I just-. . .thought I'd ask.
(_Tony gets in the van and fires it up. About a minute, later, they're moving. Tony and Jean quickly get on the interstate and drive for about 60 miles out into the country side as the suburbs fade in to woods and farm fields, with an occasional pig or cow farm. About an hour later, some where in a wooded area near the Wisconsin state line, Tony pulled off a county road onto a gravel/dirt road that went in to the woods. Off in the distance were some bright lights, most likely being reflected by floodlights. Tony and Jean pull their vans over. Tony turns on a flashlight, and shines it up in the sky to try to find Jin. He motions for Jin to come down._)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 9, 2016)

Jin lands down next to them, the chainsaw katana held tight in his hand :

- Right, remind me... how do we get pass the snipers ?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 10, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin lands down next to them, the chainsaw katana held tight in his hand :
> 
> - Right, remind me... how do we get pass the snipers ?



Tony: The proper question is how do we get _you_ pass the sniper. . .Our best bet-, ah your best bet is going to be stealth kill one of the external guards, slip him out, and take his gun. Then you can go camp out in the trees near the perimeter and pick them off. They will go haywire and come into the woods to try to find you, but I don't think I am going to be too worried about that, seeing as you can fly and all. That's just what _I_ would do if I were you. You don't have to listen to me, if you have your own method of doing things, by all means do what works for you, I won't stop you if it works for you.
(_Tony walks a short distance into the woods and brushes the twigs, pine cones, and tree branches off of a man-hole cover.)_
Tony: Us three will sneak in by way of the sewer system and break out some of the victims in the basement, a.k.a. "death-row". Here's the deal, because we only have these two vans, we can only take 15-20 anthros at a time tops. There is no way we'd be able to fit every anthro in the  camp in these vans-.
Carter: You know, with that chainsaw-katana thing of his, we could probably flatten this entire prison and break everybody out.
Tony: (_shaking his head_) That's tempting, but if we manage to kill all the anti-specialists here, which is pretty fucking likely, where are the anthros going to go?  Remember, we're in the middle of the woods. They can't just go to the anthro ghetto straight from here.
Carter: Good point.
(_Tony_ _points his flash light at Jin_)
Tony: So. . .do you understand what you're doing?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Jazz Panther said:


> your best bet is going to be stealth kill one of the external guards, slip him out, and take his gun.


Jin smirks, and gets to the van, taking out what looks like a silver-white robe, and dons it upon him.







He then readies a small dagger that he hides within his cloak :



Spoiler: Jin's Knife













Jazz Panther said:


> Then you can go camp out in the trees near the perimeter and pick them off. [...] ... if you have your own method of doing things, by all means do what works for you, I won't stop you if it works for you.


Jin smirks again as he playfully swings the hooked blade in a circle, near him, in a casual manner, with his right hand holding the lash :

- I'll just pick 'em off one by one... up close and personal... like a pterodactyl swooping down for the prey.



Jazz Panther said:


> Tony: (_shaking his head_) That's tempting, but if we manage to kill all the anti-specialists here, which is pretty fucking likely, where are the anthros going to go? Remember, we're in the middle of the woods. They can't just go to the anthro ghetto straight from here.


Jin shrugs :

- Maybe we can see if the enemies here have their own vehicles ?


----------



## Julen (Sep 10, 2016)

(hope ya'll don't mind me coming in)

A young man was smoking on one of the wooden guard towers. He was a designated marksman in charge of the security of the camp. He was alone, in the tower. He prefered it that way. The lights were off so he couldn't be seen from a distance. The only thing that could be seen is the small orangish light of his cigarette. He needed to be concentrated on his task: spotting hostiles and blowing their brains out if necessary. He unholstered his old Springfield rifle and cicled the bolt, just to make sure it was correctly loaded. Then he listened to some music. The volume was low enough to let him focus on his task.






"_kiss me goodbye and write me while i'm goneee.... Goodbye my sweetheart hello Vietnaaam....."_

He muttered to himself as he followed the lyrics of the song.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

*the young wolf from the city can be seen being forcefully escorted into a building from inside the camp*

"What'd you bastards do with my brothers? Where are they?"
*the men dragging him into the building had enough of the wolf. One of them hit him in the back of the head with a rifle stock, knocking him out. Then carrying him inside, after tying him up with chains*

Man 1: "where'd you find this kid anyway?"
Man 2: "he escaped from a raid earlier this week, we picked him up when he went back to check for his friends. What an idiot move"
Man 1: "so he's the one those younger kids were so confident would come to save them?"
Man 2: "I know right? He never even saw us coming. Like he could save anyone..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

(Really tempted to jump in and rescue the wolf there... but I have zero idea about the layout of the map, sooo...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 10, 2016)

(Joining.)
*A fairly large, muscular man in dark attire wearing a ballistic vest, dark goggles, gloves, and a mask over his mouth walks up from the camp with a blank expression. He heads towards the men, which one of them whispers to the mysterious stranger's ears.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 10, 2016)

(Contain the bromance Jin, while it is convenient my posts were vague enough before hand to allow me to put myself at the camp that way. The intent is to have the others rescue my character.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Contain the bromance Jin, while it is convenient my posts were vague enough before hand to allow me to put myself at the camp that way. The intent is to have the others rescue my character.)


(Nuuu ! I wanna rescue my bro-bro !
LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Nuuu ! I wanna rescue my bro-bro !
> LOL)


(a wolf and a kangaroo, what an odd pair we make)


----------



## Julen (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13513


(You're a wolf and you still haven't tried hard enough with Martin to reach our level of bromance XD )


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs :
> 
> - Maybe we can see if the enemies here have their own vehicles ?



Tony: Mmm.
Jean: That's a good point. (_laughing_) I think they've probably got one or two buses on the property, so we could probably get out of her with . . . (doing the math in her head) . . . 140 prisoners, including the 12 extra that we can carry in the two vans.
(_walking a short distance_)
Tony: T-, Rod would piss himself if we showed up with the two buses.
(_reaching down, he and Carter brush off the man-hole cover_)
Tony: Alright, this is where we part ways for a couple hours. 
(_Carter and Jean climb down, and Tony partially climbs down. Looks up at Jin one last time._)
Tony: Good luck, and don't do anything stupid.
(_With that Tony disappeared out of view._)

Some commotion can be heard in the distance as a van stopped out side the front gates to the concentration camp.



Abyssalrider said:


> *the young wolf from the city can be seen being forcefully escorted into a building from inside the camp*
> 
> "What'd you bastards do with my brothers? Where are they?"
> *the men dragging him into the building had enough of the wolf. One of them hit him in the back of the head with a rifle stock, knocking him out. Then carrying him inside, after tying him up with chains*
> ...



(_On a personal note, I like this addition, this looks really good. I may end up using this in the canon "Specialists" storyline!_)
Guard 3: Oh look, you guys caught a runner!




Julen said:


> (hope ya'll don't mind me coming in)
> A young man was smoking on one of the wooden guard towers. He was a designated marksman in charge of the security of the camp. He was alone, in the tower. He preferred it that way. The lights were off so he couldn't be seen from a distance. The only thing that could be seen is the small orangish light of his cigarette. He needed to be concentrated on his task: spotting hostiles and blowing their brains out if necessary. He unholstered his old Springfield rifle and cicled the bolt, just to make sure it was correctly loaded. Then he listened to some music. The volume was low enough to let him focus on his task.



(As he sat in the shadows, with only the light from the floodlights behind him and above him to guid him, he won't be ideling for too much longer. Tonight, he and his fellow sharp-shooters are going to get a run for their money.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin glances at the complex and flaps his wings, lifting himself upward to reach to a vantage point on a tree. After examining the general layout of the map, he breaks a few branches off the tree and sharpen the end of them with his dagger before dropping down and swiftly getting to near the entrance with the cloak almost completely shrouding him in the shadow.
He sees two guards from a distance, both armed. He proceeds to put on his earbuds and turns his MP3 player on as he smirks :

"Prepare to GIT REKT, M8."






He then quickly closes his distance without them noticing his movement at all, then leaps at them with his wings spread, quickly throwing out the sharpened tree branches to catch them off-guard, before swiftly landing on the shoulders of one of the guards and piercing through his throat with the claws on his feet, and at the same time tossing the dagger at the other's face.
As they fall down dead-cold, he quickly enters the compound.


----------



## Julen (Sep 13, 2016)

Julen stood up as he got bored. He unholstered his rifle and looked down the scope, not in an aggresive way tho. Just to take a look around. He saw nothing. 

"I knew today was going to be an interesting day..."

He whispered to himself.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 13, 2016)

*the muscular man in black attire takes notice that something went wrong, he heads back into the building to grab something and orders his men to hold back the intruder.*


----------



## Jazz Panther (Sep 14, 2016)

(Meanwhile, Tony, Carter, and Jean were sneaking along in the sewer, heading for death row. Tony was really hoping he could trust Jin.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

*in a dark room with a small window only a few inches wide, the young wolf wakes up in a cage still restrained with chains*
speaks to himself: "shit, they used chains...guess they noticed my scaled hands and forearms after all...no point struggling...guess i'll just take a nap until they move me somewhere else"

Man 2: "finally woke up? Don't plan on getting out, after what it took to catch you...consider yourself lucky we have strict orders not to kill you...yet. Fortunately we have other ways of dealing with you." *chuckles as he grabs a pair of needle-nose pliers*
"how long do you think it will take us to rip every last scale from your arms? Of course...you'll pass out long before that...but I assure you, when you do, we'll wake you up and start again. Thought you were real clever, using our own smoke grenades for cover in your escape during our raid? You shouldn't have tried fighting back, what you did to my men wasn't very nice...Now you're going to feel every bit of pain you caused them...with interest. Oh, before I forget...Your friends might not be too happy to see you, they had 'difficulties' in your absence." *now the man is showing a sadistic smile while he grabs a flat-headed screwdriver and a hammer setting them on a tray alongside the pliers*


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Man 2: "finally woke up? Don't plan on getting out, after what it took to catch you...consider yourself lucky we have strict orders not to kill you...yet. Fortunately we have other ways of dealing with you." *chuckles as he grabs a pair of needle-nose pliers*
> "how long do you think it will take us to rip every last scale from your arms? Of course...you'll pass out long before that...but I assure you, when you do, we'll wake you up and start again. Thought you were real clever, using our own smoke grenades for cover in your escape during our raid? You shouldn't have tried fighting back, what you did to my men wasn't very nice...Now you're going to feel every bit of pain you caused them...with interest. Oh, before I forget...Your friends might not be too happy to see you, they had 'difficulties' in your absence." *now the man is showing a sadistic smile while he grabs a flat-headed screwdriver and a hammer setting them on a tray alongside the pliers*


(great. Now i realize that i'm on the kinda "nazi" side. And i feel bad about it.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

(didn't notice the others explicitly calling it a concentration camp?)


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

(yesh. But i didn't expect it to get that......euh....let's say...dark)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

(that's on me, figured i'd need some explanation for why they went back solely to capture my character...though i'm not letting that heavily implied torture actually go anywhere before one of the other characters breaks the door down and rescues my character. dark and brutal is kind of the default setting for my backstories....sorry about that.)


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

(No! No! I mean it's ok!  I'm ok with Brutal and Dark stuff! But i'm just slightly weirded out... But anyways It's ok buddy :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> one of the other characters breaks the door down and rescues my character


(Here it goes...)



Abyssalrider said:


> *in a dark room with a small window only a few inches wide, the young wolf wakes up in a cage still restrained with chains*
> speaks to himself: "shit, they used chains...guess they noticed my scaled hands and forearms after all...no point struggling...guess i'll just take a nap until they move me somewhere else"
> 
> Man 2: "finally woke up? Don't plan on getting out, after what it took to catch you...consider yourself lucky we have strict orders not to kill you...yet. Fortunately we have other ways of dealing with you." *chuckles as he grabs a pair of needle-nose pliers*
> "how long do you think it will take us to rip every last scale from your arms? Of course...you'll pass out long before that...but I assure you, when you do, we'll wake you up and start again. Thought you were real clever, using our own smoke grenades for cover in your escape during our raid? You shouldn't have tried fighting back, what you did to my men wasn't very nice...Now you're going to feel every bit of pain you caused them...with interest. Oh, before I forget...Your friends might not be too happy to see you, they had 'difficulties' in your absence." *now the man is showing a sadistic smile while he grabs a flat-headed screwdriver and a hammer setting them on a tray alongside the pliers*


As soon as the man finishes talking, sounds of gunshots can be heard outside, seemingly from a shotgun...


Corrupt-Canine said:


> *the muscular man in black attire takes notice that something went wrong, he heads back into the building to grab something and orders his men to hold back the intruder.*


The "intruder", upon seeing the guards, announces his presence with a series of gunshots as he yells :

- YOU get a bullet, and YOU get a bullet, EVERYBODY GETS A BULLET !!!

It sounds like a total chaos outside, with gunshots of all types of firearms mixing with screaming and yelling of different tones altogether :

- TAKE HIM DOWN-- AAARGH !
- SOUND THE ALAR-- GAAARGH !
- DEFEND THE PRIS-- AAAAAAARGH !

As more and more of them fall, their voice and gun noise slowly cease, until a roar can be heard echoing throughout the whole complex :


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen spots a kangaroo like creature and whispers to himself "son of a...." he quickly but silently takes his aim. He looks down the scope of he's rifle. When all goes dead silent he holds his breath and pull the trigger. He misses his head by an inch. However the bullet goes through his right ear. "shit!" he said as he missed the shot. Then he quickly cicled the bolt and took his aim again


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

*hearing the commtion outside, the guard sets the tray down and draws his .50 desert eagle*
Man 2: "what the hell....if you had something to do with this, orders or not...i'm going to enjoy killing you."
*stands next to the only door leading inside the room, just behind the hinges to ambush whoever opens it*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> However the bullet goes through his right ear.


- Ack !

Jin almost drops his gun when he takes the shot, and quickly rushes into near the wall and blends into the shadow, completely out of sight.
He then first-aid his wound with some bandages, before glancing back at where he got shot to see where the shot came from.

"Thought I took down the main sniper ?... Hmmm, guess we're doing this up-close then..."

He then looks at the direction of the tower Julen is, then lets out a smirk and reloads his blunderbuss with his paw hammering the ears of the wolf skull carved on it.

- "Breaking Bad" intensifies, hehehe...



Spoiler: Rift Hunter's Blunderbuss


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

(i really like that shotgun design, if I had a working version of Inventor or Maya, i would totally offer to make a 3D version of it for you)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (i really like that shotgun design, if I had a working version of Inventor or Maya, i would totally offer to make a 3D version of it for you)


(Thankies ! That's gonna be my weapon of choice )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

(Also... *bromance super intensifies* )


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen looks around slightly confused yet stressed as he lost the kangaroo like creature of his sight "where the fuck is he??"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

(Jin, It's important Tony and his crew be the ones to find and rescue my character, otherwise he would have difficulty finding a reason to trust them)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Jin, It's important Tony and his crew be the ones to find and rescue my character, otherwise he would have difficulty finding a reason to trust them)


(Fiiiiine, I'll just kick Julen's ass then lol)


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

(the thing is that idk what am i going to do after the raid XD)


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Fiiiiine, I'll just kick Julen's ass then lol)



(*cries* y u so mean)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> (the thing is that idk what am i going to do after the raid XD)


(I dunno, put you into jail ?
Rrrring any bells ? XD )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> (*cries* y u so mean)





Julen said:


> He misses his head by an inch. However the bullet goes through his right ear.


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

(I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD I WAS THINKING THE SAME. Just no transformation this time ok? XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> (I SWEAR TO FUCKING GOD I WAS THINKING THE SAME. Just no transformation this time ok? XD)


(This is modern setting, there's no freaking shaman that's gonna bother transform you into a wolf, for fuck's sake XD )


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

(thank god XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks around slightly confused yet stressed as he lost the kangaroo like creature of his sight "where the fuck is he??"


Jin switches the music in his MP3 player to a different soundtrack :






Then, he brings the blunderbuss to his left paw, and equips his chainsaw katana in his right paw (#Bloodborne), and quickly makes his way across the stairs as he ascends to the top.



Abyssalrider said:


> *stands next to the only door leading inside the room, just behind the hinges to ambush whoever opens it*


As Jin rushes up with his weapons readied, the man and all others inside the room start to hear even more commotion outside, though still rather far away, but this time with the addition of what sounds someone being beaten up close (with good measures for good reasons).
It appears that the guards are having some seriously bad time with this "intruder" breaking in and literally breaking them down harder than Mike Tyson in the ring.


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

As Julen heard the commotion Jin was making he made up his mind and thought "NOPE" he knew he could fight in close range with his rifle so he ran down the tower and up to the nearest barrack. He then he hidded in the shadows, trying to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Julen said:


> "NOPE"


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


(#TRIGGERED)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - YOU get a bullet, and YOU get a bullet, EVERYBODY GETS A BULLET !!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

The hallway is covered with blood, bullet shells and blasted holes all over the place, as Jin presses the attacks with his blunderbuss, with obviously zero intent to hold back the aggression.
After the "temporary" massacre, with the area turning to a phase of irking and eerie dead silence, Jin hammers the ears of the wolf skull on his blunderbuss again, before licking the blood off the "mouths" of his cleaver, followed by a smirk in his own definition of "satisfaction" and "pleasant".






He then looks around a bit, before moving on to the top floor, his blunderbuss and his cleaver both readied to claim another life if he wants. He wastes no time in pushing his attempt to take over the entire complex.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

(My character is restrained with chains, locked inside a cage, in the middle of an underground room. So you'd be a fair distance away Jin)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (My character is restrained with chains, locked inside a cage, in the middle of an underground room. So you'd be a fair distance away Jin)


(Right, got that)


----------



## Julen (Sep 14, 2016)

The dead silence made Julen think that the whole base had been slaughtered. He ran to a nearby machinegun nest and took a cover behind it. He picked up the MG and checked it was loaded. Then he unfolded the bipod and grinded his teeth as he waited for him to come back.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin soon reaches the top of the tower, but finds no-one there. He scratches his head in slight confusion, but then just shrugs, thinking that the sniper must have ran off or jumped in the commotion downstairs earlier and probably got some rough surgery like the rest.
However, he knows that there must be more where they came from ; judging from the mere size of the complex, it'd be next to impossible to think he just literally single-handedly dealt with every single one of them. Best to stay cautious.
He walks to the edge of the area and takes a view at the entire map, before backtracking downstairs, still with his blunderbuss aiming forward and his cleaver readied to his side. Years of experience of doing rescue missions have taught him to always expect ambush at every corner and behind door on his way.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

*The top building Jin is in has all the doors suddenly shut, includingthe windows which get blocked by metal cover. The lights go off and suddenly purple gas flows through the vents and into the room.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *The top building Jin is in has all the doors suddenly shut, includingthe windows which get blocked by metal cover. The lights go off and suddenly purple gas flows through the vents and into the room.*


As if by mere instinct, Jin takes out a flashlight when the light goes off and, as soon as he gets even just a little bit of smell from the gas, he knows he has very limited time to do what he always does when blocked by metal covers.
He holds his breath, holds on the flashlight with his mouth, and hammers his blunderbuss again.
He then aims the blunderbuss at a window far away from him and pulls the trigger. This time, instead of spread shots, a grenade is launched forward and, as soon as it touches the door, blows it open with a violent explosion. He quickly brings his cloak up to his face and rushes out of the gas-filled area. He thinks to himself as he gets to safety :

"Poison gas is sooo last week..."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

*When Jin reaches the outside, it turns out the entire surface was covered in the toxic purple gas, everything that breathed it was surely to die. As if someone was gassing the whole area.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin flaps his wings and lifts himself up off the ground, away from the complex :

- What the hell ? An entire area !?

He looks at the scene with his jaw dropped, until something appears to snap into his mind :

- S-shit... ! Tony is still in the underground... this isn't good...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

(our characters haven't met yet)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (our characters haven't met yet)


(My bad ; fixed)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

*An surprise AA gun fires a couple MG rounds at Jin's wings. It's hidden in the thick gas so he can only speculate where it came from.*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He then aims the blunderbuss at a window far away from him and pulls the trigger. This time, instead of spread shots, a grenade is launched forward and, as soon as it touches the door, blows it open with a violent explosion.


Your blunderbuss is puny compared to my Literal Boomstick


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

The sounds of gunshots startle Jin, making him darts off his current location, only to see a barrage of bullets almost hitting him and possibly tearing his wings apart :

- HOLY SHIT !

As soon as he narrowly dodges the bullets, he quickly flies off to the rooftop of a building where he heard the gunshots coming from.

- Son of a... this is gonna be tough...

He looks at the ground and gulps nervously :

- ... And Tony and his team are so dead as soon as they come up...



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Your blunderbuss is puny compared to my Literal Boomstick


(Can your Literal Boomstick fire off a flaming sun ray at the temperature of 15 million degrees celcius, which then detonates 15 billion times along the length of the ray ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Can your Literal Boomstick fire off a flaming sun ray at the temperature of 15 million degrees celcius, which then detonates 15 billion times along the length of the ray ?)


(15 million this multiplied by 15 billion that + range is just completely and utterly absurd. I honestly don't get why your numbers need to be that ludicrously high, I really don't. But we can all rejoice in the fact that the Literal Boomstick can cook things in style . And also poke things with it if that's more of your cup of tea)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> 15 million this multiplied by 15 billion that + range is just completely and utterly absurd. I honestly don't get why your numbers need to be that ludicrously high, I really don't.


("Sun ray", bruh ; 15 million degrees is the heat of the core of the sun, what do you expect ?
I guess I can reduce the number of explosions down to 1 if that's your biggest concern, heh)



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But we can all rejoice in the fact that the Literal Boomstick can cook things in style .


(Just fire by the end of the day, bruh ; I use blade/chain black holes to juggle, chop and slice my food before I roast it :v
Now THAT is what you call freaking style)



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> And also poke things with it if that's more of your cup of tea


(Got enough in my arsenal of physic-ignoring/defying/breaking black holes already)


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

As he didn't have a gas mask Julen started coughing violently he had to run away from the camp. He runs until he's far enough of the gas. He then collapses on the ground and tries to control his heavy breathing.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

While on the rooftop, Jin sees Julen running out of the area safely, though the distance makes it impossible for him to see that Julen is suffering from the poisonous gas.
He quickly drops down next to him and grabs him by his throat with one paw, while his other paw aims the blunderbuss at his head :

- I got a few questions to ask and a few options to choose, depending on what kind of answers you give me... it ranges from quick and painless deaths to the opposite... so, what's it gonna be ?


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen was slightly sweating and pale. The only thing he could reply was some painful coughs.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen was slightly sweating and pale. The only thing he could reply was some painful coughs.


Jin growls, then presses the blunderbuss at Julen's head violently :






(Sorry XD )


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

(u meanie)
Julen coughs violently again. Spitting some blood. Then he looked into Jin's eyes. 

"w.....*cough*......what....d-do you wan-*cough cough*"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> (u meanie)
> Julen coughs violently again. Spitting some blood. Then he looked into Jin's eyes.
> 
> "w.....*cough*......what....d-do you wan-*cough cough*"


Jin is just about to ask something, but then, as if suddenly realizing something, he flaps his wings and drags Julen to somewhere far away from the complex to make sure they won't be ambushed.
Once Jin drags Julen to somewhere under a tree, in absolute shadow and darkness, Jin asks him again, though his voice much less violent :

- Alright, who are you working for, where are the hostages, and what do you and/or your men plan to do with them ?


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen was feelimg slightly better. Now he just coughed every now and then.
 "the hostages.....they... hmmm..... they shoulf be in th main building in the center of the camp.....and i just don't want to know what do them....i didn't even want to work here in the first place.....i was a marksman in the army and after some....ehm.....issues i was forced to stay there if i didn't wanted to end up tied to a pole and....well....i'm pretty sure you know the rest..." he said with a sad tone "y'know..... Human stuff..." he said with a sarcastic chuckle


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin stares straight into Julen's eyes, as if trying to find some honesty in the person.


Julen said:


> "i didn't even want to work here in the first place.....i was a marksman in the army and after some....ehm.....issues i was forced to stay there if i didn't wanted to end up tied to a pole and...."


Jin slowly loses the murderous thirst for blood that just brought him through probably one fourth of the entire camp already. Even if Julen confesses that he was the one that ear-shot instead of head-shot Jin earlier, Jin probably doesn't have the stomach to hit him back now. After all, the human was just trying to do his job, but probably against his will in the first place anyway.
Jin looks away and presses his lips, looking rather conflicted inside him :

- ... If I let you go, will you promise not to make our path cross again ?

(#deep XD )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 15, 2016)

*A large drone followed Jin and the other, Julen who had an ID tracking system on him, picking them up on the scanner. Immediately it recognizes one of the targets it shot at earlier. It cloaks then creeps up on Jin from above, then fires 2 electrified bolts at him, then cloaks again.*


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen shrugs as he looks away. "i'm pretty sure.....if i go back to the camp.....prisoners missing.....plenty of dead soldiers.... Fucking gas... And me being alive... Many unanswered questions would be asked... And i know how humans deal with that..."
He motions a gun with his fingers and presses them against his front. "bang!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *A large drone followed Jin and the other, Julen who had an ID tracking system on him, picking them up on the scanner. Immediately it recognizes one of the targets it shot at earlier. It cloaks then creeps up on Jin from above, then fires 2 electrified bolts at him, then cloaks again.*


(I think this thing is too advanced / high-tech -ish... for, I dunno, a modern era ? Like, in the year 2000 ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 15, 2016)

(invisibility cloak real military - Google Search It's in prototype state right now. When I meant bolts, I meant an electrified projectile such as a nail bolt.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (invisibility cloak real military - Google Search It's in prototype state right now. When I meant bolts, I meant an electrified projectile such as a nail bolt.)


(IRL, it's 2016, sure, but in the setting of the RP, it's still 2000...)


Jazz Panther said:


> (_The year is *2000*, and Tony, an anthropomorphic panther, is sitting on a couch on the balcony outside the room he lives in in the abandoned hotel where he and his friends were living/hiding..._)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

(@Jazz Panther , @Julen and @Abyssalrider : I recolored my chainsaw katana)


Spoiler: Rift Hunter's Saw Katana


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@Jazz Panther , @Julen and @Abyssalrider : I recolored my chainsaw katana)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rift Hunter's Saw Katana


(bootiful. We need a mod for L4D2 of that XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> (bootiful. We need a mod for L4D2 of that XD)


(no-one would ever even bother to use guns anymore XD just straight up cut 'em up close and personal XD )


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (no-one would ever even bother to use guns anymore XD just straight up cut 'em up close and personal XD )


(meh. My perfect gear: 'nade launcher and chainsaw XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> (meh. My perfect gear: 'nade launcher and chainsaw XD)


(Oh hey, just what I'm having with me in this RP : chainsaw-katana + blunderbuss/grenade-launcher
We could be an unstoppable duo XD )


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Oh hey, just what I'm having with me in this RP : chainsaw-katana + blunderbuss/grenade-launcher
> We could be an unstoppable duo XD )


(phew...good thing we're indestructible)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 15, 2016)

(2000s might as well be considered the 90s. I might as well change all my stuff to WW2 tech since virtually all of my ideas won't fit. I guess I'll leave.)


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I might as well change all my stuff to WW2 tech


 (Hey! WW2 tech is fucking awesome! #TRIGGERED)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen shrugs as he looks away. "i'm pretty sure.....if i go back to the camp.....prisoners missing.....plenty of dead soldiers.... Fucking gas... And me being alive... Many unanswered questions would be asked... And i know how humans deal with that..."
> He motions a gun with his fingers and presses them against his front. "bang!"


Jin frowns at how Julen demonstrates the execution, and the lousy reasons needed to do it.

- Humans are so questionable sometimes...

He then points his paw at himself :

- Let's fake it that you captured me. Then, on my signal... GET THE FUCK OUT. Literally. Run as fast as you can, with the hostages. Leave the fuckers to me, you hear ?


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2016)

"W-what?....why? I mean.....i'm not....on your side....what will happen to me after that? I doubt any anthros would like to see me around...."he said as he looked down.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin glares straight at Julen's eyes :

- Think about the absolutely horrible nightmare the hostages and their family members are going through.

He grabs Julen's arms and pulls the latter close to him, in a serious tone, but not at all life-threatening :

- Think about this. If you still follow the humans, you're just as good as their pawns, trying to avoid the "execution pole" and living in fear as they want. If you leave them and help our kind, the anthros would be grateful. Thibk about it. Would you rather choose to just "exist", instead of actual "living" ? Or would you just give it one push and at least be our hero ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 15, 2016)

(changing my mind about not having my wings, let's just assume he had them hidden under his vest as per usual)
*hearing the repeated gunfire and fighting outside Martin tries speaking to the guard outside his cage*
"Sounds like someone's having a bad day, how long do you think it'll be until someone knocks down that door and frees me?"
Man 2: "Shut the hell up, nobody in their right mind would try to rescue an abomination like you."
Martin: "Then what do you call the noises outside? It sounds like somebody is attacking your camp trying to free us."

*Martin groans in pain as the guard fires a round through Martins wing membrane*
Man 2: "Then you'd better hope that if someone is in fact wasting their time trying to free you, that they get here before you bleed out."
Martin: "You're dumber than you look and believe me that is saying something. You might have chained me up but you left the lock within reach of my claws...and using wrought iron instead of hardened steel to restrain a dragonhound...poor choice."
*the chains fall to the ground around Martin as he gets up and lunges at the door, throwing the end of the chain around the guards neck, the guard falls to the floor after having his windpipe crushed as Martin pulls with his full weight*
-Martin smirks as he scolds the dying guard: "One would think you'd be more cautious when restraining a wolf, let alone a wolf/dragon hybrid....dumbass, I let you capture me. Thanks for telling me what you did to my brothers, count yourself lucky i'm more focused on saving them than making you suffer for it."
*Martin grabs the keys from the guards waist and unlocks his cage, leaving the room afterwards*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

(Hey, hey, remember that this is in a modern era, Martin, before you "DRAGON SLAYER SECRET ART" the entire area lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 15, 2016)

(has his wings, claws, and scales, no powers or abiltities. street orphan, learned to fight growing up on the street, and like the other rp's has an affinity with knives and flechettes. the "brothers" he keeps referring to are a group of younger kids he looks after and protects, no biological relation to any of them.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

(Okie then ; side plot incoming)

- Think about it, man... but I'll say this.

Jin looks straight into Julen's eyes :

- No matter what happens, if you still have any left of humanity, you'll know it's a better idea to help us out. Because even if you don't, and we capture you, we're not gonna execute you.

He then leaves Julen there and gets back to the complex.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 15, 2016)

(I really gotta set aside time to read this, This stories gotten pretty lively =)


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

Julrn looked around and sighed. After making a decision he made his way back to the complex, following Jin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julrn looked around and sighed. After making a decision he made his way back to the complex, following Jin.


Jin is on his way back into the complex when he hears someone following him, and turns around to see Julen :

- You again ?... What's your choice, if I may ask ? Cuz I get a feeling that I do not wanna hurt you at all, for some reason, and I hope this feeling won't be my undoing.


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen looked up at Jin "..." he just came closer and moved a hand behind his trousers and pulled out his 1911. "just follow my lead...." he said, sounding slightly nervous. "we get in. We secure the hostages and we get out.....right?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looked up at Jin "..." he just came closer and moved a hand behind his trousers and pulled out his 1911. "just follow my lead...." he said, sounding slightly nervous. "we get in. We secure the hostages and we get out.....right?"


Jin nods, with a clear expression of determination on his face :

- The less bloodshed, the better...

He shakes his head afterwards :

- ... Yeah, I know, that's as hypocritical as it is when I just brutalized so many of your men in the area earlier... but, if you could understand... it was either me or them, we were both the same, trying to survive...

He sighs :

- ... And in the end, it has to be this way.

(Theme song for the incoming fight  look at the lyrics, you'll see lots of "relevance" in this situation )


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

"hmmm....so we act like if i've captured you.....then we get inside the complex.... I'll lob a grenade into the ammo crates for the AAA's to set a distraction.....then we secure the hostages....clear?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

- Yup. That's the plan. You take the lead.

Jin follows Julen, getting ready for the "performance".
He's always wanted to be an actor. Now would be the chance to see if he can nail this scene...


----------



## Julen (Sep 16, 2016)

Julen pressed the barrel of his gun against Jin's back. When they got to the entrance two guards aimed their gun at them. "i've got this one trying to escape...." he said."move! You scumbag!" he said as he poked Jin's back with his gun and walked into the base. The rest of the soldiers were dragging the dead bodies of their comrades to somewhere else.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

(Figured I'd list the types of bullets I can use to load into my gun cuz whyyyyy not ?)



Spoiler: Assault-Rifle / SMG ammo













Spoiler: Snipe-Rifle Ammo













Spoiler: Launcher Ammo













Spoiler: Shotgun Ammo











(yup, now I can just carry only the gun if I need to, still got basic needs covered hehe)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 17, 2016)

(so Jazz, where's tony and the others during all this commotion?)


----------

